# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Berger 130vld hunting

## R93

Anyone have a dozen or so they would swap for some 140 Amax or 123 Amax?

6.5mm




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

What cal

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

Will be 6.5mm - edited 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Edited. Sorry 6.5 mm

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

Just dug mine out for you to find they are 105? Oppps 6mm  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Yeah mate. In courier tomorrow.....

----------


## R93

> Yeah mate. In courier tomorrow.....


What do you want in return fella? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Oops got it wrong.....  the packet wasn't berger. Want some nosler?

----------


## Mathias

@Gibo will have a few  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> Oops got it wrong.....  the packet wasn't berger. Want some nosler?


No. Berger are the only ones of repute I haven't tried. @sneeze was talking about using some in his new rifle and it peaked my interest. I have a load I am happy with but just curious. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> @Gibo will have a few


That bugger would shoot them into an old stump, dig them out before he sent them down

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Hed probably just send the stump

----------


## Gibo

Yip I have some Dave, PM or text your addy

----------


## Puffin

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....0/index62.html
Timing is everything, and with no takers I ended up shooting them as foulers. Shot well, very well actually, but just wasn't sure if an extra 10gr wasn't going to be better at longer ranges.

----------


## R93

> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....0/index62.html
> Timing is everything, and with no takers I ended up shooting them as foulers. Shot well, very well actually, but just wasn't sure if an extra 10gr wasn't going to be better at longer ranges.


I couldn't find it but assume you had some to give away? I must have missed it. 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Pretty sure I have some, will check when home 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Pretty sure I have some, will check when home 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Fubz. Gibo has sorted me out.
Just get  back to me when you get time on that other ammo issue for the RCO.  Whether I can wait till the mini match before it is sent up or I have to get it there earlier. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Be keen to see the results Dave, they might have you changing direction. Bloody accurate by all accounts and have minimal bearing surface so FPS could be up on the 129.

----------


## R93

> Be keen to see the results Dave, they might have you changing direction. Bloody accurate by all accounts and have minimal bearing surface so FPS could be up on the 129.


Worth a crack then. 

I am happy with the 129 but if I can get a similar performance with the berger, the higher BC will be an advantage if I ever need it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

I tried them in my 6.5x47L but had to jam them to get good accuracy which I didn't want to run for a hunting load, @R93 think I have a part box somewhere, if they work for you let me know & I'll dig them out & send them over

----------


## R93

> I tried them in my 6.5x47L but had to jam them to get good accuracy which I didn't want to run for a hunting load, @R93 think I have a part box somewhere, if they work for you let me know & I'll dig them out & send them over


Awesome thanks mate. I wouldn't ever use a load I had to jam on a hunting rifle. 

Pretty much why I haven't tried them to date. Heard a lot of people had to get them squished right in there. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Mine are a country mile off the lands.....its good enough for my hunting gun. Mod 7 so pissy little mag box. 2820 fps at mag length.

----------


## R93

Sounds good. I don't have mag length issues because I can just change mags which determine whether she is a long or short action. So I can get them close to the lands if needed. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Mine are a country mile off the lands.....its good enough for my hunting gun. Mod 7 so pissy little mag box. 2820 fps at mag length. 
> 
> Attachment 82730


Try some W760 (H414) Gibo for some better speed and probably grouping  :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> Sounds good. I don't have mag length issues because I can just change mags which determine whether she is a long or short action. So I can get them close to the lands if needed. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nice. Guess my point was not all accuraccy with betgers comes from close to lands  :Wink:

----------


## Friwi

The 6.5 hornady 130 eld m are a good alternative to the Berger 130's in my creedmoor. Both shoots very well.

----------


## R93

> Nice. Guess my point was not all accuraccy with betgers comes from close to lands


Yeah mate I got your point. Sometimes ya get a barrel that will shoot anything you feed it. 

My point was I should be able to get as close as possible without touching. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

Im going to try the  140 elite hunters, according to Litz very seating depth friendly.  . Brilliant in the 338.  The 105 vlds are very accurate in the 243ai but took some work to get there.

----------


## outdoorlad

> The 6.5 hornady 130 eld m are a good alternative to the Berger 130's in my creedmoor. Both shoots very well.


A mate is using them in his 260 with good results

----------


## R93

Thanks to  @Gibo I shot some of the bergers he sent me today.

Loaded to max mag length which is still just tickling the lands in my barrel.

Wasn't an ideal day to shoot groups wind wise but the results with a lighter load than I intend to use, were way better than I expected.
Just need to settle on a load and see how they tip animals over. 

Oh and I need to find a good supply of them





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Good shit. Should deal to the deer no sweat

----------


## Mathias

@R93 did you have the Labradar hooked up? Be interested if they were quicker out of the tube than the Hornady's of same load.

----------


## R93

> @R93 did you have the Labradar hooked up? Be interested if they were quicker out of the tube than the Hornady's of same load.


No. I shot a grain under what my interlock load was just to see if they were going to shoot. After this weekend I will speed them up and use the radar.

If I get the same speed as the interlock which is tame, I will load up a few and use them on a few animals before changing completely.
1st impressions are really good tho. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

They tear lungs clean out  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> They tear lungs clean out


At my age I don't need a bullet to do that to myself

But yeah some pics I have seen including yours are pretty convincing.




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> @R93 did you have the Labradar hooked up? Be interested if they were quicker out of the tube than the Hornady's of same load.


Quite impressed with these projectiles so far. I am half a grain less than my interlock load getting 2950fps over the radar with Norma brass (warm day and I didnt shoot an interlock to compare). ES was 14fps. Did manage to shoot one of the better 5rnd 200 yrd groups I have for a while. Sort of surprising considering the mirage. Just need to get a stash and do some hunting and see how they go.

----------

